# If you could live anywhere in the NW...



## shadeofshyness (31 May 2016)

... where would it be? Or do you already live in a perfect area? Spill!

Bearing in mind horsey facilities, somewhere with jobs (and commuting to it), social stuff, all the usual...

Currently, me and OH have to live within a reasonable commute to Manchester by train, so we're on the Cheshire border. We only live here for work, aren't much attached to the area, don't have many friends here. I know jobs aren't forever, so I am vaguely planning where to live 'one day'. I want to peruse RightMove on my lunch break! My elderly parents are near Liverpool so have to stick to the NW. I'd like to move 'home' to there at some point, as all my family and friends are there and I miss the beach... but I'd also consider Lancaster where I went to uni as I loved the city. Delamere is also high on my dream list.


----------



## mattydog (31 May 2016)

I am in Little Budworth which is right next door to Delamere. We have great hacking, few neighbours...other than bovine and equine.....not too much traffic, although that has increased in the 27 years we have lived here. The village is small but has the essentials....2 great pubs....and several half decent eating houses in the area. I consider this my forever home, as do my horses, dogs and cats. Oh and hubby too!


----------



## Fidgety (31 May 2016)

Anywhere in the Ribble Valley or the Forest of Bowland.  Fab if you also like walking.  I'm sure I will return back there some day - our next move will take us 2hrs closer again.


----------



## LHIS (1 June 2016)

Having spent 8 years in Lancaster (for university, then stayed) I still consider there as 'home'.  We currently live in Wilmslow, Cheshire.  It's alright, but I do not want to stay here, they're building wherever they can squeeze a development in, huge new roads, yet more shopping parks.  Our plan is to save up and move out to somewhere properly rural.  In my ideal world my YO would sell her property and we would buy it, it's on a quiet little lane between Chelford and Knutsford, only 1 neighbour and they're not too close, has stables and a school. 
I want to live somewhere I can not hear any road traffic.  Unfortunately around this area house prices are eye watering.   Sadly I currently go to sleep every night listening to wazzocks steaming up and down the A34.


----------



## awolstencroft (1 June 2016)

I would second the ribble valley or forest of bowland its a beautiful place to live


----------



## Makemineacob (1 June 2016)

awolstencroft said:



			I would second the ribble valley or forest of bowland its a beautiful place to live 

Click to expand...

A third vote for ribble valley or the forest of bowland, stunning places to be!


----------



## HashRouge (1 June 2016)

I live on the edge of the Peak District National park, in the Dark Peak area. It is incredibly beautiful, but it is also a very good location for accessing both Manchester and Sheffield. We are only 20 minutes from Manchester by train, which is perfect! I highly recommend it.


----------



## shadeofshyness (1 June 2016)

LHIS said:



			Having spent 8 years in Lancaster (for university, then stayed) I still consider there as 'home'.  We currently live in Wilmslow, Cheshire.  It's alright, but I do not want to stay here, they're building wherever they can squeeze a development in, huge new roads, yet more shopping parks.  Our plan is to save up and move out to somewhere properly rural.  In my ideal world my YO would sell her property and we would buy it, it's on a quiet little lane between Chelford and Knutsford, only 1 neighbour and they're not too close, has stables and a school. 
I want to live somewhere I can not hear any road traffic.  Unfortunately around this area house prices are eye watering.   Sadly I currently go to sleep every night listening to wazzocks steaming up and down the A34.
		
Click to expand...

I go to sleep with that noise too! Why do the police not sort them out, it's clearly the same people again and again grr! Very good taste in uni by the way


----------



## lewis2015 (2 June 2016)

I have lived and kept horses in Cheshire, Lancashire (Rochdale and Oldham), Saddleworth and currently the Peak District (High Peak) and have loved all for different reasons! We really do have a beautiful part of the country  Peak District probably wins though for me - love it here!


----------



## tigger01 (3 June 2016)

We live in the beautiful Eden Valley in South Cumbria.    Just off the M6, so easy for commuting, fantastic countryside in the Howgills and great hacking!!   Adore it!


----------



## LHIS (4 June 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			I go to sleep with that noise too! Why do the police not sort them out, it's clearly the same people again and again grr! Very good taste in uni by the way 

Click to expand...

Haha thanks!   I know, though I suspect the reason is two fold - not enough of them to send an officer to park up somewhere and try and catch them, and secondly they drive hyundais! They'd never catch the ones in the supercars, which they mostly are near me because I assume of the proximity of Alderley. &#128580; Lol


----------



## Holly Hocks (4 June 2016)

tigger01 said:



			We live in the beautiful Eden Valley in South Cumbria.    Just off the M6, so easy for commuting, fantastic countryside in the Howgills and great hacking!!   Adore it!
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I'm further south than you in Kendal, but when we have weather like we're currently having there is nowhere more perfect.


----------



## Damnation (9 June 2016)

Holly Hocks said:



			Agree. I'm further south than you in Kendal, but when we have weather like we're currently having there is nowhere more perfect. 

Click to expand...

I'm just off the M6 at Carlisle, small world! We should have a North West meet up!


----------



## Holly Hocks (9 June 2016)

Yes that sounds good! Maybe we should arrange something.


----------



## dollymix (10 June 2016)

I lived in the Ribble Vally for 11years but moved to Bollington about 18 months ago.. I LOVE the Peak District, and especially the area around Macclesfield forest, and Wildboarclough - it is heaven! 

I loved the forest of Bowland but the Ribble Valley wasn't as beautiful as The view from
Nessit Hill! 

I also love being close to amazing equestrian centre like Somerford, Smallwood etc. It is horsey heaven


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (3 July 2017)

Horsey wise yes, but it's like living in the town and pretending to live in the country honestly. Fylde.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 July 2017)

I'm in south Liverpool and much as I love it, it's not ideal for a horsey life! Share horse is up near Rainford which is quite horsey in terms of having plenty of livery yards dotted around, ok-ish hacking and is reasonable driving distance from the beach and the Cheshire places like Kelsall, Bold Heath, Somerford etc.

OP, have you thought about the Parbold/Burscough/Rufford area? My brother's commuted from there to Manchester for years now and although it's not as wild and scenic as some of the other parts of the NW, it always strikes me as a nice place to live.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (4 July 2017)

I'm just off J16 of the M6. Ideally located for Kelsall, Somerford, Tushingham, Reaseheath, Southview, Eland Lodge etc. You have the Peak District literally on your doorstep, Manchester by train takes 35 minutes, Liverpool is same time by train or less than an hour in the car. Chester, Cheshire Oaks, Trafford Centre etc. all within an hour.

And if you can compromise on location, you can get a lot of house for comparatively not a lot of money.


----------



## Flyermc (4 July 2017)

I live in Carrbrook Stalybridge (just on the edge of the moors) and love it.

Its cheap to buy houses and live, but with good transport and the countryside on your doorstep. I choose to keep my pony in Mottram (near work)


----------



## debbielinder (5 July 2017)

I'm also in Liverpool. I find it fantastic. I keep my horse at my aunties livery yard and riding school so i have access to indoor and outdoor school plus all year round turn out and amazing hacking. We back onto a country park so we can go out for hours at a time. I compete BD and there are several places within a 40 minute drive where i can compete plus Somerford, Kelsall, Crosby chasers, Delamere Forest and Smallwood for cross country/ farm rides and i can be at the beach in 25 minutes. I moved to Leicester for 2 years to work on an event yard and as much as i loved it there i've got to say i found the area where i am now is a lot more horse friendly. There is a lot more yards in Liverpool than people think and i like having civilization around me at home and literally 7 minutes down the road is my horse and fields as far as you can see.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (9 July 2017)

Daresbury. Fabulous hacking.


----------

